# Inline Atomizer and inline heaters



## Mark D (22 May 2015)

Can you use an inline atomizer on the same filter outlet pipe as an inline heater?

If you can I am guessing the heater should be before the atomizer. Is that correct?


----------



## EnderUK (22 May 2015)

Yes you can but the inline heater should be vertical. Doesn't really matter where the atomizer but somewhere near the filter is good as it gives more time for the co2 to dissolve within the hosing. You don't want huge lengths on hosing though as this will reduce flow as well as sharp changes of direction on the hosing.

Too be honest most scapes will allow you to hide a heater in your tank behind the stems plants or hardscape.


----------



## parotet (22 May 2015)

EnderUK said:


> Too be honest most scapes will allow you to hide a heater in your tank behind the stems plants or hardscape.


Totally agree, in my case I don't really need a heater during at least 8 months... and as benefit I have much better flow and cheaper equipment

Jordi


----------



## Mark D (22 May 2015)

I am finding 1x 300W heater is not enough even this time of year if the weather outside is not so good (I don't run the central heating in the house all the time though). I tried higher power heaters but found build quality rather lacking, so 2 heaters is the way I have gone. Hiding one heater is not too bad, but the 2nd one always ends up a bit too prominent, hence making the switch to an inline heater


----------



## Julian (22 May 2015)

Don't worry too much if it's not exactly vertical. I have mine at a 45 degree angle and it's never had any problems. I just make sure that when the pipes are looking dirty, I give it a good clean so that dirt does not accumulate on the thermostat sensor.


----------



## Mark D (23 May 2015)

What are the pros and cons of Atomizers vs reactors
e.g.something like this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/External-...544?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27ffa83a18
vs
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...ine-co2-atomizer-diffuser-system-16-22mm-hose


----------



## Julian (23 May 2015)

First one; can take it apart to clean it, the rotor thing says it will chop the bubbles up although I I'm sceptical about this. Cons are that the rotor might restrict flow a little, plus I don't think many people use this one so the quality could be questionable.

Second one; won't restrict flow, lots of people use this and can vouch for its quality (my self included). You can't take this one apart to clean it as thoroughly, although there is a new design of this model which you can.

Personally I'd go for the second one (newer model) just because its the safest bet.


----------



## EnderUK (23 May 2015)

the reactor has a better dissolve rate if you can get the flow through it, it makes  a trickling noise due the CO2 and water mixing.


----------



## Mark D (23 May 2015)

Thanks Julian, 

I have heard a lot about a bubble mist from the atomizer, what does this look like?

I have been looking for other reactors but most of the ones I can find are for the smaller hoses. 

ender what would I be looking at to get the kind of flow needed for the reactor? I would be looking to attache it after an Aquamanta EFX1500U


----------



## Julian (23 May 2015)

Mark D said:


> Thanks Julian,
> I have heard a lot about a bubble mist from the atomizer, what does this look like?



Basically fills your tank with microbubbles and makes it look like fizzy water. Although, not all users experience this, it depends how much CO2 you're pumping in, spray bar configuration/type. With some spray bars the micro bubbles get trapped in the elbow joint and don't actually make it to the tank, they form a big bubble in the elbow and totally dissolve. I used to get this with my Ehiem 'installation set' and still do with my glass spray bar/elbow, didn't have any noticeable impact on flow.

The micro bubbles are a good thing, some people don't like it but at least you know your CO2 isn't leaking!


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 May 2015)

Julian said:


> First one; can take it apart to clean it, the rotor thing says it will chop the bubbles up although I I'm sceptical about this. Cons are that the rotor might restrict flow a little, plus I don't think many people use this one so the quality could be questionable.
> 
> Second one; won't restrict flow, lots of people use this and can vouch for its quality (my self included). You can't take this one apart to clean it as thoroughly, although there is a new design of this model which you can.
> 
> Personally I'd go for the second one (newer model) just because its the safest bet.


second one is the new version which can be taken apart


----------



## EnderUK (24 May 2015)

Mark D said:


> ender what would I be looking at to get the kind of flow needed for the reactor? I would be looking to attache it after an Aquamanta EFX1500U


I would be looking at a pump x10 the tank or  filter x15 the tank. You might Get away with less but the get a high dissolve rate you want as much flow rate through the CO2 as possible.


----------

